# Wanted: A few of your fry



## eriesteelheader (Mar 28, 2004)

Any of you that successfully breed piranha’s, I’d like to get some of your fry. I’m located in northeastern Pa and would be willing to drive to pick some up. If not maybe shipping is an option. Let me know if you want to part with some of your batch looking for 6-12 fish. Thanks!


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

pm Lector he is giving out free fry.


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

Piranha Prince said:


> pm Lector he is giving out free fry.


actually i just read his post and it says that he wants fry. he isnt giving any away.


----------

